# Where did THOSE come from?! O.o



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I was checking on my babies last night and I swear that their ears must have done all their growing overnight because this little guy just has me floored!
























His mom is from an F1 pet/show cross and dad is show-type, but his ears aren't nearly as big as his sons, so where in the world did those honkers come from?! Lol!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You know, normally I'd say congrats on the ears, but they just look silly! Maybe he'll grow into them a little bit? *snicker* Right now, he looks like the Prince from Katamari.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I sure hope he doesn't cause I just LOVE em! XD I'm surprised he's even able to lift them up, lol!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're amazing!  I LOVE them... he looks like a Yoda mousie. :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Dumbo the mouse!

He's seriously adorable. I hope you post more of that sweet face!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

You absolutely have to call him Dumbo! They are FANTASTIC! Hahaha =D


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

lots of young big eared ones look silly, you'll find he'll grow into them a bit.

very cute!


----------

